# 300 Gallon Tank Pics, Give Me Ideas



## XTREMEAQUATICS (Apr 27, 2005)

HELP ME WITH MY TANK, GIVE ME SOME IDEAS OF WHAT PLANTS TO PUT INTO IT


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

What are the actual tank dimensions? You can put in just about anything you want from the looks of it.

I do have a question about the overflows. I see where it's drilled through the tank bottom for the bulkhead fittings, but I don't see any strainer slots to allow water to enter into the overflows. A straight, over-the-top overflow would seem to be tricky to maintain since the top of the overflows are so close to the top edge of the glass.

Edit: I'm guessing 96"x24"x30"...am I close?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Whatever you do, I'd recommend getting it right the first time. That looks like a very deep tank and you may have to go swimming to do any major re-arranging.

--Mike


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It is all going to depend on lighting, particularly for a tank that deep. Lighting is the first and most critical issue for determining plants.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

hhmmm... I didn't know tanks that big could be made without any type of bracing at all?


----------

